# Just saying hello.



## brokenlaser (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello all,

This year will be my first home haunt. Nothing much but a graveyard of static props I've done. Next year though... don't give a guy like me ideas... it may be dangerous.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil: - this is definitely the place for you - a lot of talent here who share their ideas. Watch out next year indeed!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome brokenlaser.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

apparently we have just handed you some dangerous tools, there are LOTS of great ideas here. Welcome to the madness. :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome brokenlaser.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to idea central. Say goodbye to your free time. If you need any help just scream....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! We'll definitely help you be more dangerous. :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome,
Good stuff to be had here and more always popping up


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. With the ideas and help from this group, not only will you have an amazing haunt you will have no free time, no money, not enough storage space and you'll need a bigger yard. Let the games begin!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! :> You have definitely come to the right place and trishaanne hit the ghoul on the head with what she just said! :devil: If ya need anything just scream, someone is sure to be able to help ya! ;> Hope you like your new home! :>


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome! Let the obsessing begin!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum. Many talented people here with sooo many creative ideas. Good luck with your haunt, and yes, we all started out small and gotten completely out of hand. Be warned - it will happen to you!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Dangerous ideas need to be materialized, storage space be damned. 


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## brokenlaser (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL, thanks everyone, I know the addiction is there already, and I had to make a promise that I'm not allowed to start any real big projects till after New Years... at least here at home that is. I'm already ripping apart an old machine at work for the servo drives and just happen to have a pile of obsolet tooling that has reaped me ten pneumatic cylinders with approximately 10 to 12" throws, also another 15 cylinders with 6" and under. And of course there are all the syliniods, regulators, fittings, and about a mile of tubing to plum it up... Oh did I mention that it's a laser shop... MUhahaha.

I'm not addicted...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome brokenlaser!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello brokenlaser and welcome to HauntForum!!* :jol: :jol:


----------

